# Polk Psw10



## gabytones (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm kind of a newbie at this and I ran through the polk psw10 sounds like a good sub for the price of just 100 bucks but I don't understand it do I connect any speakers I want to it or what how does it work as the only thing that comes is the subwoofer?
thanks in advance


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Without some information about the rest of your equipment, it is very hard to help you. We would have to guess regarding what you have and how you are trying to connect things. A diagram and list of equipment, describing what you currently have, would be helpful.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, please let us know what you're looking to connect it to.

Generally speaking, you'll either have an AVR and use the Sun In RCA port, or connect your speakers using the speaker in/out. All of this becomes vastly more complicated if you're trying to connect a home theater in a box system.

The manual is here: http://www.polkaudio.com/downloads/manuals/home/PSW10_12_Manual.pdf


----------



## gabytones (Jul 15, 2010)

All I have is 3 sony I dont know the name regular stereo speakers and like do I connect the speakers to the sub? Does it not have like a power source or something?


----------



## gabytones (Jul 15, 2010)

dont worry all doubts cleared with the manual thanks a lot


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

No problem. Always good to have the manual.


----------

